# No Joining Fee (Pure Gym)



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi

For anyone wanting to join pure gym, i came across a way to waive the joining fee.

When you are filling in the application, once you get to company discount input PGE22 for Edinburgh gyms. For anywhere swap the E for the first letter of your city. For example PGL22 for leeds. All must be in capitals.

Hope it still works for everyone


----------

